# Seperate Guinea Section rather than Rodents?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Would it be possible to take the Guinea Pigs out of the rodent section and have them on their own like the rabbits, chinchilla's etc. Technically they are not rodents, and I dont think people think to look under rodents if they have guinea pigs, unless they spot it under the name of the section.

Does anyone else think this is a good idea? Is it something that could actually be done?

*Heidi*


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Could be a good idea, or change rabbit section to rabbits and guineas if people don;t want a separate section? I don't see many guinea pig posts around here so might be better to combine it with a current one...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I think it would be a very good idea - but then I would as we have nine of them.:laugh:

Have you got a guinea pig, Heidi?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I think it would be a very good idea - but then I would as we have nine of them.:laugh:
> 
> Have you got a guinea pig, Heidi?


I have 5 guinea's  One old girl(6)Nala and 4 boys in 2 groups of 2 Ben and Franklin and Sullivan and Sidney. Ben is about a year. Franklin and Sullivan are about 5-6 months and Sidney is only 9 weeks 

Combining it with the Rabbit section I think would work but then with 7 bunnys and 5 guinea's i guess it would work for me 

*Heidi*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its a good idear there seems to be alot more guniea pig owners on here asking advice. Im a owner of 2 my self.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I have 5 guinea's  One old girl(6)Nala and 4 boys in 2 groups of 2 Ben and Franklin and Sullivan and Sidney. Ben is about a year. Franklin and Sullivan are about 5-6 months and Sidney is only 9 weeks
> 
> Combining it with the Rabbit section I think would work but then with 7 bunnys and 5 guinea's i guess it would work for me
> 
> *Heidi*


Ooh you are nearly as bad us us then.:laugh:
We have Nemo who will be six years old this November and I've had him since he was born because his mother was pregnant when I bought her without me knowing so she presented me with a surprise piggy a few weeks later. She only had the one though and he was massive. The others are Iggy who is three, Ginger who is two, and the rest of them are all just about a year old because we got them within a couple of months of each other last year I think. They are called Snowflake, Bubble, Squeak, Maisie and Meg and we have a young female that was so tiny that she could sit on your hand and she was for sale - she couldn't have been more than a couple of weeks old when she was for sale because she was so tiny.:sad: She's an inside piggy like Nemo and Iggy at the moment but I'm hoping to bond her with the rest of the females soon because I'm bought a massive outdoor pen for them all.

Here is a thread with eight of our piggies on. http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/40453-our-guinea-pigs.html

This is the youngest one who I didn't have when I took those pictures.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

aww, she is cute, I have seen the thread with your piggies  I also have that indoor hutch, but it isnt being used at the moment, everyone is out in the shed.

I will have to do an updated thread with my guineas I think, cos I dont even know who I had then!

*Heidi*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just been bonding her with three of my other females this afternoon in a new pen I bought for them a couple of weeks back and they have got on really well and it was great to see 'Tilly', the little piggy, popcorning all over the place.:laugh: She looks so happy. I'm hoping I can bond the other two females too so all the females (well except Iggy who is very bossy) can enjoy being in the pen together.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I don't have a rabbit or a guinea pig (I used to though!) but I agree, there should be something a little more obvious for guinea pigs, combining it with the Rabbit section would be great because I don't think there are quite enough Guinea Pig posts to warrant their own section, but it'd fit in nicely with rabbits!

Good idea everyone


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I'm keeping firmly out of the rabbit section.
I'll carry on posting in rodents I think.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh you are nearly as bad us us then.:laugh:
> We have Nemo who will be six years old this November and I've had him since he was born because his mother was pregnant when I bought her without me knowing so she presented me with a surprise piggy a few weeks later. She only had the one though and he was massive. The others are Iggy who is three, Ginger who is two, and the rest of them are all just about a year old because we got them within a couple of months of each other last year I think. They are called Snowflake, Bubble, Squeak, Maisie and Meg and we have a young female that was so tiny that she could sit on your hand and she was for sale - she couldn't have been more than a couple of weeks old when she was for sale because she was so tiny.:sad: She's an inside piggy like Nemo and Iggy at the moment but I'm hoping to bond her with the rest of the females soon because I'm bought a massive outdoor pen for them all.
> 
> Here is a thread with eight of our piggies on. http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/40453-our-guinea-pigs.html
> ...


Awwwwwwwww so cute, we have two rescue piggies so we never had the pleasure of holding them when they were babies.sooo cute.. cant wait to show Lauren in the morning when she wakes up

juliex


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my eight year old daughter loves her because she lives in a cage in the kitchen so she can handle her anytime she wants and she is getting quite tame.


----------

